# Sugar vs. Sugar alcohol



## zonaguy03 (May 6, 2007)

What is the major difference between sugar and sugar alcohol (or is there one)?


----------



## bigsahm21 (May 6, 2007)

Not sure exactly, but they're both shit.


----------



## zonaguy03 (May 6, 2007)

actually that's a great answer, sugar free gum has it and i chew a bunch.  need to keep that to a minimum then.  thanks.


----------



## vortrit (May 6, 2007)

Chew Trident. It has one sugar alchohol but it's actually a natural sweetener.


----------



## bio-chem (May 6, 2007)

Sugar alcohols are usually incompletely absorbed into the blood stream from the small intestines which generally results in a smaller change in blood glucose than "regular" sugar (sucrose). This property makes them popular sweeteners among diabetics and people on low-carbohydrate diets. However, as for many other incompletely digestible substances (such as dietary fiber), overconsumption of sugar alcohols can lead to bloating, diarrhea and flatulence because they are not absorbed in the small intestine. Some individuals experience such symptoms even in a single-serving quantity. With continued use, most people develop a degree of tolerance to sugar alcohols and no longer experience these symptoms. As an exception, erythritol is actually absorbed in the small intestine and excreted unchanged through urine, so it has no side effects at typical levels of consumption.


----------



## zonaguy03 (May 6, 2007)

ok thanks!


----------



## Plateau_Max (May 7, 2007)

bio-chem said:


> Sugar alcohols are usually incompletely absorbed into the blood stream from the small intestines which generally results in a smaller change in blood glucose than "regular" sugar (sucrose). This property makes them popular sweeteners among diabetics and people on low-carbohydrate diets. However, as for many other incompletely digestible substances (such as dietary fiber), overconsumption of sugar alcohols can lead to bloating, diarrhea and flatulence because they are not absorbed in the small intestine. Some individuals experience such symptoms even in a single-serving quantity. With continued use, most people develop a degree of tolerance to sugar alcohols and no longer experience these symptoms. As an exception, erythritol is actually absorbed in the small intestine and excreted unchanged through urine, so it has no side effects at typical levels of consumption.



Dude you saved me a lot of typing!


----------



## bio-chem (May 8, 2007)

Plateau_Max said:


> Dude you saved me a lot of typing!



i knew all those chemistry classes were good for something


----------



## AKIRA (May 8, 2007)

Yeah, what link or book did you copy that out of?


----------



## Nigeepoo (May 8, 2007)

Also, see Net Carbs


----------



## DiGiTaL (May 8, 2007)

> Yeah, what link or book did you copy that out of?



Lol.


----------



## fufu (May 8, 2007)

bio-chem said:


> Sugar alcohols are usually incompletely absorbed into the blood stream from the small intestines which generally results in a smaller change in blood glucose than "regular" sugar (sucrose). This property makes them popular sweeteners among diabetics and people on low-carbohydrate diets. However, as for many other incompletely digestible substances (such as dietary fiber), overconsumption of sugar alcohols can lead to bloating, diarrhea and flatulence because they are not absorbed in the small intestine. Some individuals experience such symptoms even in a single-serving quantity. With continued use, most people develop a degree of tolerance to sugar alcohols and no longer experience these symptoms. As an exception, erythritol is actually absorbed in the small intestine and excreted unchanged through urine, so it has no side effects at typical levels of consumption.



Nice!


----------



## KentDog (May 9, 2007)

vortrit said:


> Chew Trident. It has one sugar alchohol but it's actually a *natural sweetener*.


Are sugar alcohols considered natural?


----------



## NordicNacho (May 9, 2007)

how much Sugar alcohol does it take to get drunk?


----------



## vortrit (May 9, 2007)

Obviously this one is. It says it's an all natural sweetener on the bag.

Xylitol FAQs


----------



## bio-chem (May 9, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> Yeah, what link or book did you copy that out of?



answers.com      my O-chem and bio-chem books said the same thing, but they also had alot of stuff about chemical reactions dealing with sugars mixed in.   i thought editing that part out would be a good idea


----------



## thorough (Apr 22, 2008)

AKIRA said:


> Yeah, what link or book did you copy that out of?


wikipedia. i only know that cause i just read it


----------



## natural^ (Apr 22, 2008)

thorough said:


> wikipedia. i only know that cause i just read it



the most reliable source in the world. cough cough


----------



## Plateau_Max (Apr 22, 2008)

What's wrong with wikipedia?  I know the popular answer is "Well hell, even -I- could post something on wikipedia"  but honestly it's just like any book or other website in the fact that what makes it reliable is because any post is required to have all factual sources listed, and most pages you'll find the sources are linked so you can research the source of the information yourself if you want to.

The scrutiny is rediculous.  What's the difference between a free information website with cited sources, and a book in a store with cited sources?


----------

